# Recommendations for an absolute newbie



## astuart (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I've been browsing this forum to expand my tastes a bit because I've only just really got into the enormous amount of classical music that is around. I've never really listened to it much in the past, but started on a regular basis when I found how much it helped me with study for uni. It's only been about 3 months or so, and I started by just listening to playlists on Youtube, but over time I've got a bit of a better idea of what I was into - the problem is, I just have no idea where else I should be looking 

I don't exactly have 'refined' taste and I prefer (so far) what seems a little bit more mainstream compared to some of the other composers I've seen mentioned on this forum, but this is what this topic is for really.

At the moment, I can confidently say that I'm a huge fan of Mozarts work - namely his concerto's. From what I've gathered from this forum, he's strictly classical, in terms of period? 
Some of my favorite works I've had on repeat are
Clarinet Concerto in A K622 (really love the first and last movement)
Piano Concerto 22 in E Flat K 422 (Again, love the first and last movement)
Haydn Symphony 101 'clock' (First movement is my favorite)
Also really like Mozarts Divertimento (that's what it's named on Youtube..)

I feel that these pieces share similarities, and they're mainly quite upbeat - and that's what's attractive to me at the moment.

I guess what I'm asking, is for similar sorts of works to these? I've trawled Youtube and found a few other different styles that I've liked (can't recall the names though), but some specifics would be great .

I've also heard a lot of good things about Bach, but can't seem to find much that I really enjoy listening to at the moment - it all just seems a little sombre? I know that my tastes will change over time, and I've only just started listening to this sort of music, so any reccommendations would be great!

Thanks all


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> I've also heard a lot of good things about Bach, but can't seem to find much that I really enjoy listening to at the moment - it all just seems a little sombre?


Haha....sombre?! Best advice I could give you is to avoid every single piece of music I like or recommend, then you'll be on track to find music you do like 

Welcome to the forum 

I guess you're looking for jolly happy classical period or baroque period pieces. There's quite a lot ...Jolivet..Sammartini, Telemann. Handel etc. Bach writes profound music as well as some jolly pieces - his compositions are expansive - you will probably find something within his corpus which you do like (maybe the cantatas or harpsichord books).

Good luck


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. As you have already discovered, TalkClassical has a wealth of information for anyone just starting out and for those with more experience. Many newcomers ask for suggestions on music, and TC members will oblige with many such suggestions. Some people prefer to just dive in and listen to whatever they can while others prefer a more directed approach. I chose the latter, and it worked quite well for me.

Since you like Mozart (my personal favorite), you might try other concertos - 

Piano Concertos No. 20-25 are all wonderful.
Violin Concerto No. 5 and the Sinfonia Concertante (Concerto for violin and viola) are beautiful

Since you like Haydn's symphony No. 101, you'll probably like other Haydn symphonies and those of Mozart as well - 

Mozart symphonies 38-41 are first rate.
Haydn obviously wrote a huge number. I personally like many of them, but some of my favorite late symphonies are 94 and 104.

Some consider string quartets more an acquired taste, but you might try Mozart's and Haydn's - 

Haydn's Op. 76 (6 quartets) are some of my all time favorite.
Mozart's quartet No. 17 ("Hunt") and No. 19 ("Dissonance") are great. You might see how you feel about the dissonance in that late quartet. It was rather unusual in his day. Also try Mozart's string quintet No. 3 (K. 516). 

Obviously there are numerous other Classical era composers. Most people love Beethoven's works. You might try - 

Symphonies No. 3,5,7,9
Piano Concertos No. 3-5
Violin Concerto 

As far as Bach is concerned, some have trouble with the Baroque style. Some of his works that I feel are perhaps closer to what you have said you like are his violin concertos - 

Bach Double Violin Concerto and Violin Concerto in E (No. 2)

From there you can branch out to discover as much as you want. It's a wonderful journey. Have fun exploring.


----------



## astuart (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for both of the replies. 

Haha, I guess saying ALL of Bach's work was a little sombre for me is exagertating a little - I have found a few of his pieces that I like. The well tempered clavier I listened to and quite enjoyed, and some of his violin concerto's I've quite enjoyed.

There's definitely a lot of good recommendations above too. I have quite a few of Mozarts piano concerto's (20-25) as well as one of his violin concerto's which I both like, so I'll definitely check out the others you've recommended.

And yes, I should have mentioned Beethoven - I do have some of his works, and quite enjoy his symphonies - especially the 5th.

Thanks again for the recommendations, great forum here .


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi, Handel, CPE Bach, Boccherini, Haydn, Schubert, Mendelssohn, and Chopin are some names you might like based on your liking for Mozart.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Have you listened to Bach's *Brandenburg Concerti*? I have them pretty uplifting (#5, at least!)





--------

If you like upbeat music, consider *Vivaldi*. I find his music (historically-informed performances, anyway) feels very energetic and *alive*.






--------

Also, since you seem to like Mozart and classical symphonies, try *Mozart's Symphonies*!

My favorite symphonic CD of his has his last 2 symphonies (40+41) with Les Musiciens Du Louvre. If this sample entices you, go for it!






Also, for Mozart, try the *Sinfonia Concertante* for violin & viola. It is my favorite Mozart composition.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

You're on a good path, astuart. Add some Corelli, Vivaldi, Mendelssohn, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Debussy, Delius, Faure, Ravel, Rachmaninov, Sibelius, Nielsen to your early investigations. Online radio stations like BBC3, WQXR-FM, and KING-FM are good sources with playlists. Have fun!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

My favourite Bach piece.

Orchestrated by Respighi:






And the original for organ:






And the Passacaglia section for trombone octet (because it's great to watch!):


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Haydn - Piano Concerto in D major (first movt.) & the Hungarian style 3rd movement is always a lot of fun!
Weber - Clarinet Concerto #1 (also check out his 2nd concerto and the concertino)

Bach 
- Gigue from cello suite #3
- Fughetta, variation 10, from Goldberg Variations


----------

